# Best Dremel?



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm looking to get a dremel for my standard poodle as he has very long quicks and with shaved feet his nails looks SCARY long. 
I've heard pedi-paws is no good for thick nails, so was wondering what your favourite type of dremel is? voltage?


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

I actually have a Dremel Pet Tool that I got at PetSmart. It's not a pedipaws - it's exactly like a dremel with a high and low setting. I don't know what speed either setting is, but I figure the high speed is safe for my dog's big nails. It probably says somewhere in the instruction manual what the rpm is. It's 4.8 V.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I have this one from petedge, I like it because it has varriable speed (not just high & low).
Master Grooming Tools









I wish they would have had this one though when I ordered, it would be nice to have a cordless one!
Mini-Might


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Those sound great, I'll look into them. Thank you!


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

Walmart has the same dremel as petsmart, thats what we got and it cost $20.00 versus the one at petsmart was almost $50.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

My cordless pet Dremel only cost $20 and works fairly well. I have a corded professional grade dremel, but I worry that it would spin too quickly and heat up the nail, so I stick with the pet version. My one complaint is that it chews through batteries pretty quickly.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Just wanted to add, my mom got a mini-might BF shopping and I used it today to do Pebbles nails and then I helped her do Morgan's and I LOVE IT! I'll be saving up for one of these for sure.


----------



## DreamN (Nov 28, 2008)

How have you folks done with the whole desensitizing thing? I've followed the tips from the main article that's floating around here, but he's still pretty skittish about it. 

I'm currently using a mini-might by the way and it does great once Rico is calm enough.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I 'desensitzed' with a pedipaws, it was the first thing I bought, worked great for desensitization but any further than that it was worthless (I couldn't keep battries in the darn thing) I just steped it up from there with the blue dremmel I posted above. I just put Pebs between my legs with her head futhest away from me, belly up, and go to town. She lays pretty still but is a vocal drama queen about it. Mostly b/c DH sits there and eggs her on, telling her how mean I am and she sooo abused, ect. She just eats it up and the more he swoons to her the more she sounds like she is dying.  I know for a fact it isn't the dremel causing pain b/c when I'm working on her sometimes I won't be dremmeling just holding her paw and that's when she makes the most noise, lol, she doesn't even relize I'm not grinding. Silly thing.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I use a Mini Mite on Buster. Cordless so its easy to handle and portable enough to take where ever needed. 

I started off using a Pedipaws. I'd lay him on his back between my legs (keep in mind this was when he was 20-30lbs), do the nails closest and then spin him around to do the other set. Now, he's over 130lbs. If I show him the Dremel, he starts prancing, heads to the living room and drops to his belly to have his nails done. He lays very still, letting me do whats needed. Each session is ended with a cookie for being a good boy.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I've decided to go with the cordless Mini Mite  Can't wait for Christmas!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Mini Mite! I use it at work and it's amazing, cordless and rechargable. I'm saving up to buy one of my own. Much faster than the pedi paws and doesn't eat batteries!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2008)

I just lost an ebay auction for the Master Grooming Tools dremel, but the websites you linked have very reasonable prices. Thanks for sharing!



railNtrailcowgrl said:


> I have this one from petedge, I like it because it has varriable speed (not just high & low).
> Master Grooming Tools
> 
> 
> ...


----------

